# Garter Snake ID Please



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I was sold this as a Red Sided Garter snake a while ago and this looks nothing like my other Red Sided, so please anybody out there that can help ID this little fella.

I think it's a Plains Garter snake (Thamnophis radix) or a Western Terrestrial Garter snake


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd say it a Ribbon snake.Not sure what species.
HerpNet.net - Iowa Reptiles and Amphibians - Western Ribbon Snake - Thamnophis proximus

There are a couple possible specie/Sub'species.

Western Ribbon Snake - _Thamnophis proximus_.

Eastern Ribbon Snake - _Thamnophis sauritus sauritus._
Northern Ribbon Snake - _Thamnophis sauritus septentrionalis._

_PS:-Ribbon snakes are Garter snakes._


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

I was going 2 say ribbon 2. : victory: little cuttie 2!


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Cheers it does look like a Ribbon snake and a Western Plains Garter.

Only problem it was ordered as a Red Sided Garter and that it definitely isn't !


----------

